# Company for bucks?



## MouseMaid (Apr 7, 2015)

Hope you're not sick of all my questions yet 

This might be a daft one, but I was wondering about living arrangements for bucks. I'm aware it's risky to keep two bucks together, so what do people do for company for them? Would a neutered male get on with an entire one? Would a better option be a neutered doe (do vets even spay does??) I hate the idea of keeping them completely alone, but is that the only option? I've heard of people keeping ASFs with their bucks, but I've also heard that they can be quite prone to biting, and being bitten every day doesn't sound like a lot of fun to me!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

When not breeding mine live alone and don't act any different to when there in with does well except for the maiting of course.

I've heard of people using neutered bucks.


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

It's seldom my bucks aren't doing stud duties, but when they're not, then they live on their own.


----------



## MouseMaid (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, if they're content to live on their own then I think I'll put it out of my mind unless I have a specific problem with one


----------

